

Next time you want to write a poem, just poegle it - Allocator2008
http://www.poegles.com/

======
khandekars
Interesting.

Composing a decent poem becomes natural after composing a thousand and
throwing all of them to /dev/null. Past that stage, the problem isn't of
inspiration, but of distilling the output. Mortals tends to begin attain
maturity after 10K.

The cognitive benefit outweighs poegling, since the patterns of neurons firing
in your brain aren't restricted to the computer UI calisthenics.

